
Show HN: Chinese Language Learning Chatbot in WeChat - sammyjiang
your personal Chinese learning tutor, where you can ask any Chinese related questions in natural language, native Chinese speaker will answer you in real-time, join by scan QR code of wechat here, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;fPWe4W" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;fPWe4W</a>, or search for the official account in Chinese &quot;中文教学助手&quot; in wechat
======
sammyjiang
you should download wechat app first, then scan the QR code in the link above

